# #diabeteschat on Twitter Space



## welshy_89 (Feb 18, 2022)

Hi everyone, I have spoken to the diabetes UK team over twitter and email to share this fantastic peer support group. For anyone interested...come join us on Twitter every Monday 8pm UK time - for a chat & meet diabetics from all around the world.  We have weekly pre planned guest speakers and everyone is welcome to join, listen and speak.  The first week we had over 120 tuned in and last week under 500. It is such a fantastic peer support group. 
@welshy_89 follow me on twitter and each week I will post the new link. I can also post the links once I've set them up.

You can also join the live discussed by hashtagging #diabeteschat and I have also set up a Twitter community up to chat during the live space. It enables us to have a 'community' to instantly connect and incorporate messages & interactions during our weekly #diabeteschat  Come join - https://twitter.com/i/communities/1493975300601962505

Look forward to catching up soon. x
Thanks Tom


----------



## welshy_89 (Feb 18, 2022)

Wow!!!  Let me introduce our amazing #diabeteschat guest speakers for the next 3 weeks. Join us every Monday to connect with diabetics from all over the world and chat with our awesome guest speakers:
️@RenzaS  21/2
️⛳@HannahMcCook  28/2
‍ @T1showbizshizz  7/3 

Follow me welshy_89 to keep up to date and tomorrow I will send out the first link for Monday's space.


----------



## Inka (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks for that @welshy_89


----------



## welshy_89 (Feb 19, 2022)

You are very welcome. It has been amazing talking to people from around the world with diabetes. Each week we have different guest speakers and I just can't wait for Monday's. 
They use to be days you dread after a long weekend off haha but I look forward to Monday evenings now ☺️


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks for this @welshy_89 

Who else from Diabetes UK is following you?


----------



## Ditto (Feb 19, 2022)

I can't quite get the hang of Twitter.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 19, 2022)

Are you going to concentrate on just T1’s or broaden it out to others?


----------



## welshy_89 (Feb 19, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> Are you going to concentrate on just T1’s or broaden it out to others?


It's for everyone Colin. All diabetes - T1, T2, gestational diabetes. It's for people who have diabetes or parents, carers, friends and family members - who want to know more, learn more or help others. It's for everyone. Primarily so far we have had more T1s but we were talking about T2 last week as we had a few question from a live speaker and a private message. Hope that is helpful.


----------



## welshy_89 (Feb 19, 2022)

mum2westiesGill said:


> Thanks for this @welshy_89
> 
> Who else from Diabetes UK is following you?


That's great. You are very very welcome. 
I'm not sure who follows me from here to be honest, sorry. I know Diabetes UK official Twitter page follow me. If you give me a follow you'll be able to see who I follow and who is following me. I have some DNS, medical professionals and doctors including Partha Kar. Hopefully we will be able to connect with these amazing people over time. Hope that helps answer your question.


----------



## Zoombie (Feb 19, 2022)

I’m following


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 19, 2022)

I haven’t used Twitter in years. I used to but found the diabetes community to be very hostile to T2s


----------



## welshy_89 (Feb 19, 2022)

Zoombie said:


> I’m following


That's amazing. I look forward to connecting with and others on our twitter space on Monday.


----------



## welshy_89 (Feb 19, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> I haven’t used Twitter in years. I used to but found the diabetes community to be very hostile to T2s


I'm sorry you found it not to be the best of experiences. We had a few questions last week about t2 and I thought the community was very supportive and helpful. I think the main thing for 'anyone' is to find the right peer support group for them. This forum seems very welcoming and supportive.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 19, 2022)

Followed 

My account is locked down but it’s @CJ_Appleby


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm @gtowey1010 and if I know you're from this forum you're welcome to follow me


----------



## welshy_89 (Feb 20, 2022)

Thank you for the follow. I have followed back. It is lovely to connect on here and there. Hopefully see some of you guys at the space over time.


----------



## welshy_89 (Feb 20, 2022)

All set for tomorrow 
If anyone has any questions you'd like me to ask Renza, please ask away and I'll pass them on. 

Final prep ✅ I'm so excited for tomorrow's #diabeteschat, connecting with everyone & chatting with @RenzaS about: 
 her own journey with Diabetes
 role at @DiabetesAus
 publications, blogs & conferences 
 Diabetes Stigma Campaign
+ more 
https://t.co/OjIvhLYvJW https://t.co/ggn3C06neI


----------



## welshy_89 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi guys, live in one hour. 
If your around, come say hello.
@welshy_89 on twitter. 

You can also interact here and ask questions & join in the discussion.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 21, 2022)

Have you connected with the #gbdoc tweetchat folks?

That was thriving a few years back, but it’s been a while since I checked in.

It ran on Wednesday evenings if memory serves.


----------



## Annemarie (Sep 17, 2022)

It sounds like a good idea and I would love to join in but please excuse my ignorance, what is Twitter? Is it an App?


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 17, 2022)

Twitter is a social media site available as a website and an app


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 18, 2022)

Annemarie said:


> It sounds like a good idea and I would love to join in but please excuse my ignorance, what is Twitter? Is it an App?



Twitter is a social media website (also available as an app). 

Initially characterised by very short, pithy comments / posts whuch were limited to 140 characters (later increased to 280 characters).

It has been a fast moving source of information for some time, but now seems to be absorbed into the general social media ‘landscape’


----------

